# BRP temporary track questions



## racerjohnbf (Sep 12, 2005)

I've been thinking about getting a couple of BRP cars and building a track for a while now because they look fun and relatively inexpensive. The track will have to be temporary because I use my garage for other things, probably about 22'X12' in size because most carpet comes in 12' widths. I have a few questions for those of you who race these and/or have built your own tracks...

1. I want to run brushless/lipo(same rules the BRP guys are using). Will that be too fast for a track this size?

2. Carpet. How does indoor/outdoor carpet work vs. the CRC ozite(too expensive).

3. Lane width. I'm thinking 4' to 4 1/2' for oval. Too narrow? And would 3' be too narrow if I try to do a road course layout?

4. What would you recommend for the outside barriers? I'm thinking of using 2 1/2" sqaure gutter downspout.

Please keep in mind I have a small budget and the track needs to be able to be easily taken up after use.

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

my track here at mojoraceway is 19 long and 12 with but its clay and it stays
i ran a brp car on the dirt oval that was brushless and i was find


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Welll ya run what ya can but I think your space is probably perfect for Mini Z.
hard to get much road course in but probably could do oval in that area with 1/18 cars.
likely pretty wild with brushless/lipo.
we use just regular looped pile carpet... If you talk to a carpet store get ahold of their installers. they rip out old carpet and have to pay to dispose of it so get them to save a big room of old carpet that coming out and ask them to leave it whole ( they will usually cut it up in strips as its easier to handle when disposing)
We use electrical conduit to make lanes but the eavestrough would be good too especially around the outside.








this space is 18X36


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

For that size space, you might also want to think about Air Hogs Hyperactives, 1/32nd buggies with 2.4 ghz radios, $40-50 at any major retailer. I've got four of them--fun to race, very zippy, challenging to drive because of the very short wheelbase. And zero maintenance. All you need are 6 AA batteries.

Plus, making EDM-style bodies out of cardboard is a snap and they look pretty decent.


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Losi micros sound like what your wanting


----------



## racerjohnbf (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas guys, but I'm gonna stick with the BRP cars because I'm hoping to also get a class them going at a local track.

Anyone have any advice in relation to the BRP cars?

And I have a little more space for the width but said 12' because I figure that would keep from having to connect carpet since it will have to be taken down when not bein used.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

racerjohnbf said:


> I've been thinking about getting a couple of BRP cars and building a track for a while now because they look fun and relatively inexpensive. The track will have to be temporary because I use my garage for other things, probably about 22'X12' in size because most carpet comes in 12' widths. I have a few questions for those of you who race these and/or have built your own tracks...
> 
> 1. I want to run brushless/lipo(same rules the BRP guys are using). Will that be too fast for a track this size?
> 
> ...


That size will work. You can setup with all the stuff We use and just turn down the throttle high end point to slow them up if needed.

Indoor outdoor should work all You have to watch is fuzzies coming from it.

The width should be fine. After all if it was scaled for real cars it would be like 4-5 cars wide :drunk:

the gutter stuff may break just go with 2x2 or 2x4 boards.

hope this helps


----------



## racerjohnbf (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Bud. I've been looking at your cars for a while now, they look like just the ticket for inexpensive and competitive racing. 

Have you guys tried the road raptor on an oval? Just wondering how it might work to run one chassis road and oval. 

Do you sell the Road Raptor as a complete kit? If so how much?


----------

